# Zeitdifferenz berechnen



## tobe77 (10. August 2006)

Hi

ich habe eine Tabelle in dieser sind verschiedene Datensätze gespeichert mit jeweils dem aktuellen Datum und Zeit. 
Jetzt möchte ich die Differenz zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt berechnen.

Wie mache ich das ? 
Ich benutze Firebird

MFG
TB


----------



## Gumbo (10. August 2006)

Verrätst du uns auch noch bitte, mit welchem DBMS du arbeitest.


----------



## tobe77 (10. August 2006)

Firebird und dazu die IBOConsole


----------



## tobe77 (10. August 2006)

ich denke mit einem Timestamp gehts umwandeln subtrahieren fertig


----------

